# Pics Of Our Rats Here at Legends



## Legends Of Rock Rattery (Oct 18, 2010)

LORR Weezer








LORR Paramore








IW Ting Ting








LORR Caffeine Crazy








LORR Lunar Landing








LORR Busy Bee








LORR Moon Pie








LORR Shady Lady

All Of these Rats are 5 months old now, Some are younger...new pics coming when my camera wants to come back from the dead. We also added a mink hairless out of one my other siamese and a black male and 2 other siamese babies from the same litter(a hairless mink in a siamese litter....didnt expect that!)


----------



## Kiko (Sep 18, 2009)

What pretty rats, I think I have seen your rattery before, where are you from?

And is the white one a BEW? <3 I love BEWs


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery (Oct 18, 2010)

Im in Georgia
Actually the "white" one is a pearl with a wedge blaze. I took new pics last week..waiting on my friend to edit and post them for me.
Half of the ones pictured are dove/mink. One Pearl,RES,and We dont know what the standard eared rex girl is....Shes staying that dark color for some reason. Thought she was gonna turn siamese but I dunno.


----------



## Meep (Jun 21, 2010)

What lovely looking ratties you have, all of themjust adorable. I really love Ting Ting, soo cute


----------



## katy24 (Oct 19, 2010)

ah they are soo cute!


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

They are very cute!


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery (Oct 18, 2010)

What does Ting Ting look like to yall? Mom was a black(carrying blue supposedly chocolate...probably not true) and dad was blue point siamese....Her coat isnt changing to siamese at all but she is just now starting to get points


----------



## oatsnyogurt (Apr 5, 2010)

Is burmese an option? ???


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery (Oct 18, 2010)

I dont know anything about burmese..But She could be. the dark coat is not fading like I thought but her points are getting darker


----------



## Instinct (Aug 16, 2010)

Oh my, you certainly have a bunch of cuties! Love Ting Ting's color whatever it may be called. ;D


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

oh goodness, I have never "awww!"ed so much in my life lol!


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery (Oct 18, 2010)

If you want a real Awww factor look at these lol


----------



## Nagi (Sep 19, 2010)

I'mma SQUEE now okay? SQUEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEe<3

So beautiful. You have some great shots there too. =3


----------



## rileymai (Aug 17, 2010)

OMG!!! BABIES <3


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

Could IW Ting Ting be a Wheaten Burmese? that would be my first guess. They are all so adorable!


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery (Oct 18, 2010)

Everything In Ting Tings Line is Blue point, Blue,seal point siamese Siamese.I think shes just Siamese. That dark coloration is finally starting to fade. None of my other siamese babies were born dark like that. They were born a smokey color but turned siamese really quick. Ting stayed that burmese looking color for eeever.


----------



## Rhasputin (Oct 20, 2010)

Ting ting looks Burmese, or very dark Siamese to me. 
With a black mother, there is the potential to create a very dark Siamese coat. 
but with the blotchy colour, I'm leaning heavily towards Burmese.


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery (Oct 18, 2010)

That dark color has started to fade. Shes getting lighter and lighter . Shes more of a cream color now. Some of the babies in my new siamese litter are a dark color too but none are as dark as ting ting was


----------



## ema-leigh (Jan 24, 2010)

She must be a dark siamese then, will sure be interesting to hear how her points turn out as an adult. How are her points now compared to litter mates? The rex coat may be whats making it look more Burmese at this point. I've always found siamese/himi genetics to be fascinating.


----------



## Legends Of Rock Rattery (Oct 18, 2010)

There were only 2 kitts born(dad is 2) one a smooth black self and Ting . I have her half brother and half sister(again only 2 kits) whos points are very dark. One is rex, one smooth coat. They were only dark(like a charcoal grey) for the first 2 weeks of their lives. But they had dark points as soon as they lost the grey. Ting is just now getting points, so far theyre no where near as dark as brother and sisters(both litters were born the same day) I guess we'll see tho.


----------

